# First sea trout from the yak



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

This is my first Trout from my yak off Hatteras. 22” long. This was my biggest trout today. Also caught some blues and spots. A guy near me in another yak caught a 24” drum. Not a bad start.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Nice looking Speck, pretty work !!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice job! Do you enjoy kayak fishing? Thinking of getting into it...


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I do enjoy it. Been fresh and salt water fishing both.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Congratulations for catching the saltwater trout!
I assume you live in Allegany County, MD.

Joe


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice fish. i started fishing from the yak the past 2 years and wish I had strated it 10 years ago.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice speck!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Alleghany N.C.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Alleghany N.C to Atlantic coast is a long drive. I thought my driving, 3.5 hour was long drive. I am glad that you caught the trout.

Joe


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Congrats! Great size too!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea from the house to southern Hatteras is 8 hours time counting stopping twice for gas.


----------

